# network problem

## ehsan435

Hi everyone

I installed fresh gentoo and kde desktop every things is ok but i have problem with  wired and wireless, I installed network manager,wicd,wifiradar,...

and i could'nt find network manager and wcid gui and wifiradar dosen't work.

what can i do for my network?

livecd and kde are same. 

enp0s25: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether b4:99:ba:f1:0d:2b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xd4700000-d4720000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 166  bytes 1105999 (1.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 166  bytes 1105999 (1.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlo1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::5a94:6bff:fe81:2274  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 58:94:6b:81:22:74  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 33097  bytes 34188351 (32.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 29866  bytes 4556827 (4.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

----------

## kikko

Hi ehsan435

there are several methods to configure networking in Gentoo, you only have to choose which one you want to use

You need some interface to use NetworkManager in KDE desktop (like "plasma-nm"), or you can use the terminal-based command "nmtui" 

I've noticed you have wireless network already configured:

 *ehsan435 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wlo1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
> ...

 

It's better not to mix up different configuration metods, IMHO... How did you do that? 

Regards

----------

